# T-Touch After Its Service



## carlt69

Just had my Tissot T-Touch serviced and its come back looking like new! :thumbup:

The pouch was included in the price :lol:


----------



## davehutch

looks nice m8 , who done it for you ?


----------



## carlt69

Thanks

I sent it back to swatch as my usual watch man didn't do T-Touch's.


----------



## Rotundus

what does a service actually entail for one of these ?

battery change and a quick polish... anything else?


----------



## artistmike

That is looking very good indeed ! Being a Tissot fan I keep looking at these and if you keep posting images like that you're going to drive me over the edge ! ...  I'd be interested in details of the service too for it, if I'm going to take the plunge, how long did it take them?


----------



## luddite

I have the highly polished titanium version of this.

Do you know what the significance of the red line and the red 3 and 4 is?


----------



## carlt69

Well from what the receipt says its a maintenance service, whatever that means and they re finished the case and bracelet.

Sorry cant be more specific as that's all I was told. All I know is it wasn't cheap :-(


----------



## mihaixp

carlt69 said:


> Well from what the receipt says its a maintenance service, whatever that means and they re finished the case and bracelet.
> 
> Sorry cant be more specific as that's all I was told. All I know is it wasn't cheap :-(


The module itself is pretty expensive but I suppose they didn't fiddle with it if they didn't find any obvious problems, like functions not working or so.

Unfortunately, the pics can't be seen anymore. Does anyone know what battery do these T-Touch models have? I suppose it's a 3V one but don't know for sure which one.


----------

